# Watching old movies, they keep getting better



## solacedelayed (Mar 29, 2018)

So what movies do you guys like watching after 5-10 years of not seeing them and they just keep getting better?

Mine:
Sky
Matrix Triology
Riddick
the 5th Element
Waking Life

you?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

I unironically enjoy the everlovin' hell outta Mortal Kombat the movie.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 3, 2018)

I like watching old musicals...I wouldn't say they get "better" more I appreciate them more?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 4, 2018)

For me it's the Lord of The Rings, yes not as good as the books, but more enjoyable now.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

- Matrix Trilogy
- Kill Bill 1&2 (Actually most Tarentino films...)
- Mad Max + Mad Max 2: Road Warrior + Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome + Mad Max Fury Road
- Meet the Feebles
- Space Odyssey 2001 + 2010


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 4, 2018)

Some movies just never get old. I still love the ever loving hell out of The Lion King, probably because I have such fond memories when seeing it in theater.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 4, 2018)

I love all of The Crow movies and The Cruel Intentions movies along with the Flowers In The Attic and The Movie Lolita among others.


----------



## solacedelayed (Apr 5, 2018)

Ah cool, Mortal combat was good but I have a long list of stuff I would re watch again.

Never seen the crow stuff, the only Disney movie I will rewatch is Fantasia. because of dear lord, its so uber..

And um, most of those others Id have to check out.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 5, 2018)

solacedelayed said:


> Matrix Triology





Dongding said:


> Matrix Trilogy


what trilogy? they never made any sequels. :V
xkcd: Matrix Revisited


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Lol the first one was the conceptual masterpiece for sure. I still enjoy any movie featuring the desperate atmosphere of humanity's dying throes though.

Which reminds me of some movies I can't believe I never mentioned.

Robocop (1987)

Judge Dredd (2012)

Terminator 1&2

I don't care what anyone says about the reboot of Judge Dredd. That movie is absolutely fantastic. Better than the original. It's like Tarentino directed it. So pure, raw, and brutal.

Also Speed Racer. I love that movie for some reason. The ending is perfect and I actually tear up every time I watch it.


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2018)

-Harold & Maude
-Blue Velvet
-Night of the Iguana
-The Burmese Harp
-Mama Roma
-Shoot the Piano Player
-Abigail's Party
-Grown Ups


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

Zoolander
The Matrix
The Thing (1980's)
Jaws
Alien 
Predator
Blade Runner (1980's)


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Shit. Forgot Blade Runner too... lol


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Let me throw Grandma's boy onto the pile... Why not.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

I also forgot to mention Water Boy and Norbit XD


----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Apr 5, 2018)

Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls is always good for a laugh.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I also forgot to mention Water Boy and Norbit XD


God damn Norbit. The only reason I love that movie is "How *YOU* doin'?" and the turkey ass.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 5, 2018)

The Fast and the Furious 1 and 5;
Casino;
The Godfather trilogy;
Pirates of the Caribbean 1;
Chocolat;
Hackers;
The Color Purple;
Apocalypse Now;
The Expendables;
Goodfellas;

Anyway, I can talk about this for a long time.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 5, 2018)

Kungfu panda 2 (inspired me to watch old kungfu movies it was parodying, but lost the list since )
Iron giant
Fried green tomatos
My fair lady and Marry Poppins (done a short comparative paper comparing those two once, they're surprisingly simmiler )
Magnetic rose, memories series
Mad max, furry road (hadn't watch the others prior, feels a bit too slow)
Calvin and Hobbes (ik, not a movie but they get better every time I re-read the collection book)
Flight of the navigator
Secret life of Walter Mitty

Wearily place legend of the guardians, rise of gahool here, it's cgi still holds up spectaculary for all those damn feathers (there's a reason most cgi creatures have minimum hair and like filiments) and cinematograpy's stella. Though a solid story there's not much special to it.

Sorry if these are shit, I was a sheltered kid : P


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 6, 2018)

The Wizard of Oz .. (it never gets tired).

Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory .. (the 1971 version - awesomeness all around).

Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------

